# EN: It's <duration> since + present perfect



## jeune linguiste

Bonjour tout le monde,

   je pense que le même thème doit avoir été traité à moult reprises sur le site, mais je tiens toujours à ouvrir une nouvelle discussion vu que je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses à ma question. (Après, si l'un des modérateurs trouve que mon sujet constitue une duplication, vous pouvez le verrouiller)

 Sur un autre site, quelqu'un a écrit comme suit:


> 1. Cela fait trois ans que j'habite ici.
> It is three years since I have lived here.( continuité temporelle : j'habite encore ici)
> 
> 2. It's two months since I last read an English paper.
> Cela fait deux mois que je n'ai pas lu un journal anglais.
> 
> On pourra aussi dire avec le même sens en employant cette fois le present perfect après SINCE mais sans LAST :
> 
> It's two months since I have read an English paper.



Ma perplexion réside dans le fait que les deux phrases soulignées sont construites de la même façon, donc elles ont la même structure mais pas le même sens. Je me demande si la deuxième phrase souligné pourrait signifier, si l'on suit bien la logique de la première, quelque chose comme "I have been reading an English paper for two months". Sémantiquement ce n'est pas très acceptable mais peut-être existe-t-il d'autres exemples où ça marche mieux. En tout cas, ma question est: Comment peut-on savoir s'il s'agit d'une rupture avec l'actuel ou d'une continuité. Faut-il toujours se référer au contexte, au sens de la phrase ?

Je vous remercie de bien vouloir éclairer ma lanterne.


----------



## jann

Je n'ai pas d’œuvre de référence pour la grammaire anglaise sous la main... mais pour moi, toutes ces phrases anglaises sont fausses.  Pas "fausses" dans le sens que vous ne pourriez jamais les entendre de la bouche d'un locuteur natif, mais "fausses" dans le sens où elles sont parfois ambiguës sans contexte, avec des combinaisons de temps atypiques qui sont (selon moi) à éviter.

Si vous êtes anglophone de langue maternelle et que vous me dites _It's 3 yrs since I've lived here_ alors que nous sommes dans l'endroit où vous habitez actuellement et je le sais très bien, je vais comprendre grâce au contexte que vous vouliez dire _I've lived here for 3 yrs_ ou _It's (= it has) *been* 3 yrs *that* I've lived here_.  Mais si je ne connais pas déjà les détails de votre hébergement, je vais vous demander : _Sorry, do you mean that it has been 3 yrs since you lived here _[que vous n'habitez plus ici depuis 3 ans]_ or that you've lived here for 3 yrs _[que cela fait 3 ans que vous habitez ici]_?_

Si vous me dites _It's 2 mos. since I last read an English paper_, je vais comprendre (grace au preterit _read_ accompagné de l'adverbe _last_) que vous vouliez dire _It's (= it has) *been* 2 mos. since I last read an English paper_ = ça fait 2 mois que je n'ai pas lu de journal anglais.   En raison de _last read_, je ne pourrais jamais imaginer en entendant cette phrase que cela faisait 2 mois que vous lisiez un journal anglais.

Si vous me dites _It's 2 mos. since I've read an English paper_, je vais encore une fois assumer que vous vous êtes emmêlé les pinceaux et que vous vouliez dire _It has *been* 2 mos. since I (last) *read* an English paper_.  Pourquoi est-ce que je ne vais pas imaginer que vous avez commencé à lire un journal anglais il y a 2 mois ? Parce que si c'était le cas, vous auriez dit quelque chose du genre _I've been reading an English paper for the last 2 mos_. ou _It's (= it has) been 2 mos. *that* I've been reading an English paper._  En tout cas, vous auriez employé le present perfect continuous... donc même en se trompant un peu, en changeant de structure en plein milieu de la phrase, vous n'auriez pas fini avec _It's 2 mos. since I've read an English paper.

_En principe, c'est {_since_ + marquer de début de la condition/situation exprimé au preterit ou avec une forme nominale}.  _Since + present perfect _ne marche pas... mais vous l'entendrez "par accident" dans des situations où on a tendance à penser en termes de la durée de la situation actuelle au lieu de penser au moment dans le passé où la situation actuelle à commencé. Donc on se trompe en raison de ce qu'on a à l'esprit, et ayant commencé la phrase par _I haven't seen her since_... on la finit parfois par_ ... I've lived here_ (parce qu'on y habite encore) alors qu'on aurait dû dire _I haven't seen her since __I arrived/moved/etc. here_ ou alors _I haven't seen her *for* as long as I've lived here._

Attendez d'autres avis...


----------



## jeune linguiste

Bonjour et merci beaucoup Jann pour votre réponse bien détaillée. Alors d'après ce que j'ai compris, il faut donc éviter ce genre de formulations. A vrai dire, les phrases telles que "_It's/It's been 3 years since I have lived here_" ou "_It's/It's been 2 months since I have read this paper_" ne me semblent pas _correctes_ non plus, vu que dans les grammaires c'est souvent marqué qu'il faut employer le Prétérit après _Since_ en l'occurrence.

Par contre, votre exemple avec le Present Perfect Continuous me rend peu ou prou perplexe à présent, comme j'ai vu une autre phrase du même genre, avec _Since_ pourtant et non pas _That_, et qui signifier la même chose. Je me permets donc de vous citer.

Votre phrase: 





> _I've been reading an English paper for the last 2 mos. ou It's (= it has) been 2 mos. that I've been reading an English paper._


La phrase sur l'autre site (qui est digne de confiance également):


> _It's five years now *since* he has been learning English._
> Cette phrase est équivalente à : _He has been learning English FOR five years_. (Pas de rupture avec l'actuel)



  Donc là j'aimerais savoir si THAT et SINCE sont interchangeables dans ce cas. Et s'il est le cas, est-ce que le Present Perfect Continuous est acceptable après SINCE ?


Encore une fois, merci infiniment pour votre intervention. Je reste également attentif à d'autres avis.


----------



## Pickle Posy

_It's five years now since he has been learning English _is an odd phrase and means _he learnt English in the past; but he has not learnt it for the last five years._ But a native speaker would express that thought as _He has not learnt English for five years _or _He stopped learning English five years ago or _if you want to use "since"_ He has not learnt English since 2008_. The other site is wrong in my opinion to suggest this sentence.

It certainly does NOT have the same sense as _He has been learning English for five years_. That means _he started five years ago and he is continuing to learn _and is a sentence that seems perfect to this native speaker's ears.

Since, for and during are tough for non-native English speakers: it's like the difference between pendant and depuis for us non-Francophones...


----------



## jeune linguiste

Bonsoir Pickle Posy et merci pour votre réponse qui me confirme donc les règles que j'ai apprises à l'école. Dorénavant je me vois en mesure de bannir la phrase "It's five years now since he has been learning English" de mes références grammaticales. Alors pour dire "He has been learning English for five years", peut-on dire: "It's/It's been five years since he started learning English" ? Et pour dire le contraire, donc le fait qu'il a arrêté de l'étudier, peut-on dire: "It's/It's been five years since he (last) studied English" ou "It's/It's been five years since he has studied English" ?


----------



## jann

He has been learning English for five years
--> It *has been* five years since he (first) started learning English 

He has not studied English for five years.
-->It *has been* five years since he (last) studied English 

Dans les deux cas, je vous conseille d'employer le temps "standard", c'est-à-dire le present perfect, et d'éviter la substitution du présent.  Mais vous pouvez très bien faire la _contraction_ de _it has been _en _it's been_.


----------



## jeune linguiste

Bonjour Jann et merci pour votre conseil. Rassurez-vous, j'utilise tout le temps le *present perfect* dans ce cas. Par contre dans une grammaire que j'ai eu l'occasion de lire (je pense que c'était une Bescherelle), c'était marqué qu'en anglais britannique le *simple present* est plus usité ici. Voilà pourquoi j'ai décidé de mettre les deux temps en parallèle.


----------



## Legorille83

I'm watching the Big Brother broadcast and at a particular moment the speaker says :

*"It's over three months since you all entered the house. One of you has only a few seconds left, etc." *

I've always thought that we can't use *"since"* but in the perfect mode in this kind of sentences, whether it's a present or past perfect. 

As in: 

"It's been three months since I have seen him talk to her" or

 "It had been three months since I had seen him talk to her when he finally decided to make up with her".

How come do we get the grammatical structure that the speaker uses above ? Because at school we learnt that it was not even English, and I remember having lost 2 points for making that very mistake 

Thanks


----------



## fdr2

I'm not sure I understand your question, but here goes...:

1. "Since" in English has 3 meanings:

     a. It can be a *preposition *and mean something like "depuis", such as in the sentences above that are in the past tense.
     b. It can be a *conjunction *and mean something like "because"/"comme", e.g. "Since I ate 10 doughnuts, I don't want any dinner." or "I don't want any dinner since I ate 10 doughnuts.)
     c. It can be an *adverb *and mean "from that time"/"depuis", e.g. "I ate loads of doughnuts. I haven't eaten anything since." ("Since" refers to the time that I ate loads of doughnuts.)

I think you can use perfect tense with any of them.

2. It's worth bearing in mind that in English we often use simple past (e.g. "I ate") rather than perfect (e.g. "I have eaten").

Hope that helps.


----------



## Donaldos

_simple past _ ou _ present perfect_, on peut trouver l'un ou l'autre, aussi bien dans la principale que dans la subordonnée introduite par _since_. 

C'est le sens qui indique le temps à utiliser.


----------



## CapnPrep

Legorille83 said:


> How come do we get the grammatical structure that the speaker uses above ? Because at school we learnt that it was not even English, and I remember having lost 2 points for making that very mistake


It's an informal usage found mainly in British English. "Not even English" is a gross exaggeration. If your teacher is still around maybe you can go ask for your 2 points back. 

There are many threads about this construction in the English Only forum. For example:
It's <been> a long time since <I've seen, I saw> ... (It is a long time, It has been a long time)
It's been...since... / It's...since...
It's ages  or It's been ages...
It' years since I've done this.
It's years since [It is? has?]



Donaldos said:


> C'est le sens qui indique le temps à utiliser.


Il n'y a aucune différence de sens dans ce cas.


----------



## Maître Capello

See also: EN: since + present perfect

P.S.: I've merged your thread with a an existing discussion.


----------



## Donaldos

CapnPrep said:


> Il n'y a aucune différence de sens dans ce cas.



Je parlais plutôt du cas général.

Mais en quoi l'emploi du _simple past_ serait familier en anglais britannique ?


----------



## CapnPrep

Donaldos said:


> Mais en quoi l'emploi du _simple past_ serait familier en anglais britannique ?


Attention, on parle — enfin, moi je parle — du temps de la principale, le choix est donc entre le présent et le _present perfect_. En principe c'est le _present perfect_ qui convient, et c'est le seul temps possible dans la plupart des contextes :

There have been two calls since you left. / *There are two calls since you left. 
How nice to see you! It's been ages! / *It's ages! 
L'emploi du présent dans _It's _[durée] _since_ … est donc exceptionnel et critiquable dans la langue formelle (peut-être pas pour tout le monde, et probablement pas pour longtemps encore).


----------



## Donaldos

J'ai en effet cru que Legorille83 parlait du temps de la subordonnée.

En revanche, j'ai toujours vu _It is [durée] since... _ comme une tournure propre à l'anglais britannique. Cette tournure est en effet présentée comme tout à fait normale dans certaines grammaires, sans que la question du registre ou de la correction soit évoquée.


----------

